# Reactor Or Difusser?



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok so what will be the best way to put CO2 in the system. I am planing on a preasureied system. I am curious what the benefits to a reactor VS a difusser. I have seen many articles both ways but am still unsure.

Curt


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Some benefits of an external reactor are: it is hidden, it is efficient, it is cheap, maintenance is simple and rarely needed, and you already have a source of flow for it if you use a canister filter. Some benefits of a ceramic difuser in the tank are: it can look elegant if it is ADA quality, it allows you to use CO2 mist, and, with a powerhead you can establish a circulation of the CO2 enriched water that makes sure all corners of the tank get good CO2.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

I do Have a Rena XP2, So Here is another question, what about installing a ceramic diffuser, in a reactor on the out flow side of the canister??? That way it is still disolving the Co2 well but I can keep the reactor out of view.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

With a good reactor a diffuser isn't necesary.
Brian


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Those difusers need cleaning pretty often or biofilm plugs them up. If you bury it inside an external reactor you will soon have little or no CO2 flow thru it, or just big bubbles thru it. Bad idea, in other words.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

A simple, 100% efficient and no maintenance CO2 reactor hooked up to your external filter will do the job. Because this reactor is made of clear material you can see the bubbles and don't need to purchase any bubble counters. You only need a small needle valve to adjust the bubble rate and forget about it.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

^ I use that Aqua Medic 1000 on my 72-gallon and love it. Wish I had room for a reactor on my other tanks that are currently running diffusers.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

So once you move up to a 75 gallon or more its best to get a canister filter and
the aqua medic 1000 for your pressurized co2 ?


----------

